# Das Usenet !!



## 115% (8. März 2008)

Wie ich nun mitbekommen habe gibt es ein Netzwerk speziell für User, das Usenet.
Nachdem ich viel gelesen habe, frage ich mich nun wie ich dort reinkomme. Leichte Frage ich weiß aber ich will es erst Testen. Unter folgende Einschränkungen möchte ich mich bei einem Anbieter anmelden. 

- min 7 oder 14 Tage testen.
- das Programm zum downloaden bekommen. 
- in der Testzeit die volle Bandbreite ausnutzen.
- nicht über Telefon aktivieren!

Ich möchte nicht von einem Administrator von tutorials.de ausgeschlossen werden. Sollte dieser Beitrag nicht OK sein dann bitte ich ihn mir zu schreiben und diesen zu löschen.


----------



## Kakarott (8. März 2008)

in Usenet Bereichen kannst du ja nicht nur illegale Sachen treiben, aber lass dir gesagt sein, Fileshering ist Fileshering. Aber hier ist eine Liste von auch kostenlosen Usenet Providern bzw Zugangsmöglichkeiten
Link


----------



## 115% (8. März 2008)

Wie muss ich nun vorgehen? Ist es also egal ob ich bei Usenext oder Alphaload oder Firstload angemeldet bin? Ich meine ob es Unterschiede zwischen den Anbietern im Link oder dem eben genanten.


----------



## Kakarott (8. März 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht welche anliegen hinter deinem Usenet Zugriff liegen. Am besten schaust, wenn du dich für computer science interessierst, dass sie viele Gruppen in diesem Bereich dir den Zugriff gewähren. Wenn du Widderrum viel downloaden möchtest ( ich rede von legalem Material ), dann mußt schauen welche Speichermedien sie haben und welche Bedienerfreundlichkeit. Denn nicht jeder ist geübt mit UNIX Sachen umzugehen, ich weiß ja nicht. Bei Bedienerfreundlichkeit stehen die bekannten, wie usenext usw ganz oben. Sie sind schon sehr einfach zu bedienen. Einfaches click and fight.


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. März 2008)

Von Alphaload rate ich mal ab, am besten mal in meinen Blog schauen in der Alphaload Kategorie, auch die Kommentare mal durchelsen.

Usernet Zugriff bieten viele Internetanbieter, schau mal auf der Homepage deines ISPs oder ruf mal dort an. Allerdings sind dort eben viele der Binary Groups gesperrt.

Usenext kann ich von meinem Test her fürs Downloaden (es gibt dort auch legale Dateien, ich gammel da immer Wallpaper ab *g*) empfehlen da deren Software doch weit der Konkurenz überlegen ist mit Funktionen wie kostenlose Bildvorschau und ähnliches.
Auserdem gab es beim Kündigen des Testangebotes keinerlei Probleme, das ging einfach im Kundencenter.
Also wenn es einfach sein soll, geht an Usenext momentan noch nichts vorbei.

Wie gesagt es gibt auch sehr viel legales im Usenet. Im vergleich dazu nimmt das illegale Zeugs vielleicht mehr Speicherplatz weg (wegen der riesigen Dateien) aber das Angebot legaler interessanter Groups ist doch überwiegend.

Edit: Achso bei Usenext hast du im Testzeitraum für eine bestimmte GB Menge vollen Downloadspeed, danach wird der Speed gedrosselt.


----------

